# Texas made boats?



## Fish-n-Chips

Ok, well I may catch some flak for this but chalk it up to having only lived in Texas for about 5 years and absolutely no familiarity with texas built boats. My neighbor down the way just bought a new texas made boat, brand really isn't important. Its a sharp nice looking boat, but whats the deal with the "splatter paint" top sides? Is this some kind of design feature? For the price he paid, IMO, kind of looks like junk. I mean the boat is built well, great finish, but that splatter paint top looks cheap... especially for the price tag. Just wanted to throw this out there, as maybe there is a benefit to it I'm missing out on? As I said, I may catch some flak, but you don't know unless you ask.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Splatter is typically used to hide a lot of "sin".

Not all Texas built boats are guilty.

SCB - Raising the Bar, One Boat at a Time.


----------



## boltmaster

Its art man! A Texas tribute to Jackson Pollock!


----------



## [email protected]

Don't splatter my deck bro!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Uh oh :fireworks


----------



## artofficial

If a splattered deck is wrong...I don't wanna be right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974

It's used to create texture on the deck. I've seen some manufacturers mix in a grit compound to the splatter paint as well for non slip surface. Also, some people just like the way it looks. 


I'm sure there is a deep seated conspiracy to hide low quality work.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

I should have been more "precise" as not all Texas built boats are that way. I just did a quick search last night and a majority of them were. The pics of the SCB above are what I consider a properly finished boat, beautiful work. I guess to me seeing a splatter paint deck on a boat would be like buying a new truck that looks like someone painted with flat spray paint.


----------



## Kyle 1974

My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?


----------



## CaptPb

When I read the title to the thread, "home of the SPLATTER coat, rolled edge, over priced sled's" came to mind. Then I read it and had to laugh. I'm glad to see the SCB's as the first response to try and debunk this trend.


----------



## patwilson

Good point. I like both splatter and the smooth look...:biggrin:



Kyle 1974 said:


> My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?


----------



## Kyle 1974

are liner hull boats more expensive to manufacture?


----------



## Jim Martin

Kyle 1974 said:


> My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?


Why limit yourself? I would rather do all of the above, in no specific order.


----------



## devil1824

Don't forget about New water.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

My original post wasn't belittling splatter paint per say, but wondering if there was a design element to it that I was missing out on. Now I'm still not a fan, but I spill blood, drop sinkers, yadda yadda in my linered boat and rinses off and looks like new. Now I haven't been clever enough to figure out how to smash the inside of the boat into a dock... maybe that takes some "skill" I'm lacking.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Jim Martin said:


> Why limit yourself? I would rather do all of the above, in no specific order.


LMAO.... touche! :biggrin:


----------



## Stuart

Fish-n-Chips said:


> My original post wasn't belittling splatter paint per say, but wondering if there was a design element to it that I was missing out on. Now I'm still not a fan, but I spill blood, drop sinkers, yadda yadda in my linered boat and rinses off and looks like new. Now I haven't been clever enough to figure out how to smash the inside of the boat into a dock... maybe that takes some "skill" I'm lacking.


Yes, I would say what you might be missing is try to order any liner hull with a hatch in a different place, or a raised console, or a different front deck layout and it won't happen because they would have to have a liner mold for every conceivable variation a customer could think of. Easier to do any of that with a rolled edge boat.


----------



## Coastline Marine

I would think that most manufacturers would let you order your boat with or without webbing.

Here is one without but I would say that 70% of our customers like it.


----------



## goodwood

Fish-n-Chips said:


> My original post wasn't belittling splatter paint per say, but wondering if there was a design element to it that I was missing out on. Now I'm still not a fan, but I spill blood, drop sinkers, yadda yadda in my linered boat and rinses off and looks like new. Now I haven't been clever enough to figure out how to smash the inside of the boat into a dock... maybe that takes some "skill" I'm lacking.


I don't see it either FnC. Been shopping/looking/researching for a while now. Maybe I need to keep looking. And of course not all Texas made boats are strickly unlined.

For example the Blue Wave or Nautic Star bay boats are lined decks with tons of amenities like rod lockers, livewells, storage, washdown etc etc. They range from 45-55k depending on size and motor. In that price range Texas boat makers can offer the same options but the fit and finish IMO is sub par. Also there's less cost/material in a unlined/splatter paint boat yet they still charge the same.

Never built a boat. Never been inside of a factory. Don't know the cost. However as a consumer I see the splatter paint boat costing a lot less to build yet they still charge the same. This is one of the big reasons why I haven't purchased one of these boats. I don't see the value in it. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm confused now. To the OP, is this a question about the finish of a RG boat? Or is this a RG vs. "liner" boat debate.


----------



## fattyflattie

There are a few of us that don't like the liner too. I've never liked them personally, but however you want to spend your $$$. 

I dont like how most linered hulls screw down thier consoles, actually I won't have one that's screwed down. Not much place for screws on any boat I own.


----------



## Durtjunkee

I treat my boat like I do my truck...not like I do my sports car. Rolled edges and webbing are fine with me. Bags of decoys, youngsters throwing bait, muddy wading boots...room for all and no clean-up issues.

Eric...your boats are awesome...no doubt about that. But I have less tied up in my boat and sports car combined than you're asking for a nicely rigged Stingray. The "bar" aint all you've raised.

Just my $.02


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Stingray Sport*

No doubt the Custom's can get up there in price, but there is a market for the Ultra Custom boats.

The Stingray Sport is a high quality, no non-sense fishing machine. Prices start in the low-$40K's and load out in the low-$50K's. 
Still not chump change, but there is added value for attention to detail in the long run. IMO.

Kids, fish blood, decoys, mud & dropping stuff are welcome.

SCB Factory


----------



## Durtjunkee

Boy did I serve that one up for ya or what??? LOL

Can I get a raised console on a Stingray Sport?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Durtjunkee said:


> Boy did I serve that one up for ya or what??? LOL
> 
> Can I get a raised console on a Stingray Sport?


No doubt!

Here you go...


----------



## justletmein

Came in to post, started drooling over all the boat pics. Now my chest hurts and I forgot what I was going to post. :mpd:


----------



## Kyle 1974

people are more concerned with a "shell" of a liner and if there's a rod holder on the side, rather than if the highest quality materials were used, and an adequate amount to have a reliable hull seems a little bit short sighted. 

Is a blazer bay a better boat than a transport or Haynie because it has a liner and no spekled paint job? 

I've often wondered how someone can build a top quality liner hull boat for 5,000 less than a rolled hull boat. I wonder what it looks like underneath that liner,,,,,


----------



## Reefbuilder

Buy what you like, Buy what you can afford, Buy what runs the best for you. If webbing on a boat is that much of an issue tell your builder you don't want it. Its that simple.


----------



## goodwood

Kyle 1974 said:


> people are more concerned with a "shell" of a liner and if there's a rod holder on the side, rather than if the highest quality materials were used, and an adequate amount to have a reliable hull seems a little bit short sighted.
> 
> Is a blazer bay a better boat than a transport or Haynie because it has a liner and no spekled paint job?
> 
> I've often wondered how someone can build a top quality liner hull boat for 5,000 less than a rolled hull boat. I wonder what it looks like underneath that liner,,,,,


all things the same price, specs, etc I'd rather buy a Blazer Bay. They offer a lifetime warranty and Maverick isn't going out of business anytime soon.

quality of build? that's arguable.


----------



## shallowgal

Shallow Sport does minimal webbing that is often used to match an accent color on our Texas boats because thats what our Texas customers like generally. We send all of our Florida and South Carolina dealers boats without webbing.

Some webbing helps the deck not look so dirty and also can help cut down on glare from a white deck.

I do think heavy webbing can help rolled gunnel boats hide imperfections.

Pic #1, light accent color webbing on the SS versus heavier webbing on another manufacturer's boat on the left.

Pic #2, Accent webbing, light green on a medium gray deck


----------



## Whipray

Kyle 1974 said:


> My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?


Can I only pick one?


----------



## Bottom Finder

I personally prefer a rolled gunnel boat with webbing (speckled paint). It ages better and doesn't show every footprint, blood stain, or dirt mark. Look at boats that are say 10 years old liner vs. RG and you can tell.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I realize some people like linered boats, like some people like RG boats. personally, I dont see the need for it on a bay boat. I think there's something to be said for simplicity. whatever floats your boat... I also like my speckly paint job.


----------



## goodwood

Kyle 1974 said:


> I realize some people like linered boats, like some people like RG boats. personally, I dont see the need for it on a bay boat. I think there's something to be said for simplicity. whatever floats your boat... I also like my speckly paint job.


sweet sled. This might sound silly but I like the pop up cleats and flush deck hatches. Nylon cleats are a huge turnoff and they seem common on Texas boats.

I have nothing against rolled edge splatter paint boats. Just don't see how they can charge as much as lined boats with more features.


----------



## C.Hern5972

scb factory said:


> No doubt!
> 
> Here you go...


OHH MANNNNNNN

Very nice. I like the raised console, rear passenger seat, In black with flush mount hatches...sweet man..


----------



## lwright

Kyle 1974 said:


> I realize some people like linered boats, like some people like RG boats. personally, I dont see the need for it on a bay boat. I think there's something to be said for simplicity. whatever floats your boat... I also like my speckly paint job.


why aren't the console or hatches speckled?


----------



## Kyle 1974

so they're not camoflauged? I don't think I've ever seen the speckle paint on a console. 


as for comparable liner boats, I looked at a couple before I bought this boat. The 24' pathfinder didn't really have any extra features other than a liner and trim tabs, and it was 10K higher. The blue wave 24' pure bay was about 3K higher than this boat It had a couple features that this boat didn't have.... biggest thing I can remember is a washdown pump. but I have a 5 gallon bucket, and the fuse never goes out on my bucket. 

. I haven't priced a lot of boats, but what texas boats with less features are more expensive than what type liner boats with more features (**** that's confusing)? what % of the total price does the raw hull make up.... 40%? I know what the motor, jackplate, wiring, and electronics would probably cost... those costs are fixed regardless of what hull you go with.


----------



## lwright

Never seen a console either I was just asking a question.


----------



## Redfishr

I must say, Shallow Sport does it perfectly IMO.
Great finish with enough splatter to keep the deck from getting slippery but enough Slick Gel coat to make a beautiful finish..
Love that 24 Mod-V.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

goodwood said:


> I have nothing against rolled edge splatter paint boats. Just don't see how they can charge as much as lined boats with more features.


This is kind of what I was thinking when I saw my neighbors boat and the price he said he paid. I thought maybe I was missing something, thus the post. I won't argue that the posted pics are sweet looking, just seems its a "low quality" finish on a high quality product. I don't mean it as being low quality, just the appearance of it. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## fattyflattie

goodwood said:


> sweet sled. This might sound silly but I like the pop up cleats and flush deck hatches. Nylon cleats are a huge turnoff and they seem common on Texas boats.
> 
> I have nothing against rolled edge splatter paint boats. Just don't see how they can charge as much as lined boats with more features.


My ugly old speckldy Haynie has pop up cleats and flush hatches. In fact I'm trying to think of what it doesnt have that all the Pathfinders, etc. I've been on had. In fact i dont remember livorsi LED's lighting any of them up, or any LED's for that matter. It has everything your linered models would except the liner for many many thousands less. I can do without carpet in the hatches to mildew.

I think theres alot of comparing price point models in with higher end optioned models going on in this thread. Just another Liner vs Rolled Gunnel thread.


----------



## goodwood

Kyle 1974 said:


> so they're not camoflauged? I don't think I've ever seen the speckle paint on a console.
> 
> as for comparable liner boats, I looked at a couple before I bought this boat. The 24' pathfinder didn't really have any extra features other than a liner and trim tabs, and it was 10K higher. The blue wave 24' pure bay was about 3K higher than this boat It had a couple features that this boat didn't have.... biggest thing I can remember is a washdown pump. but I have a 5 gallon bucket, and the fuse never goes out on my bucket.
> 
> . I haven't priced a lot of boats, but what texas boats with less features are more expensive than what type liner boats with more features (**** that's confusing)? what % of the total price does the raw hull make up.... 40%? I know what the motor, jackplate, wiring, and electronics would probably cost... those costs are fixed regardless of what hull you go with.


I've been looking for 24 ft boats for some time with rod lockers, livewells, storage, good fit and finish, jackplate, four stroke 250, trim tabs, stainless hardware, extra seating etc. Of course with a proper aluminum trailer. And this is what I've found.

blue wave 2400 pb 50k 
nautic star 2400 50k
pathfinder 2400 te 52k

gulf coast 23 variside pro mid 50s
tran sport xlr8 2480 mid 50s
haynie 24 ho low 50s

It's my understanding that splatter paint boats cost less to build as far as materials are concerned. Haynies are built from wood. Nothing wrong with that but also lower cost from what I've researched. If I'm wrong with any of this stuff *please correct me*. Just seems like Texas boats cost less to build but charge just as much if not more than the other manufacturers. I just figure they'd pass the savings along to the customer and sell more boats.


----------



## Kyle 1974

lwright said:


> Never seen a console either I was just asking a question.


it does look a little off from that angle, but the waterline view looks pretty good with the solid white console


----------



## ESCB Factory

goodwood said:


> I've been looking for 24 ft boats for some time with rod lockers, livewells, storage, good fit and finish, jackplate, four stroke 250, trim tabs, stainless hardware, extra seating etc. Of course with a proper aluminum trailer. And this is what I've found.
> 
> blue wave 2400 pb 50k
> nautic star 2400 50k
> pathfinder 2400 te 52k
> 
> gulf coast 23 variside pro mid 50s
> tran sport xlr8 2480 mid 50s
> haynie 24 ho low 50s
> 
> It's my understanding that splatter paint boats cost less to build as far as materials are concerned. Haynies are built from wood. Nothing wrong with that but also lower cost from what I've researched. If I'm wrong with any of this stuff *please correct me*. Just seems like Texas boats cost less to build but charge just as much if not more than the other manufacturers. I just figure they'd pass the savings along to the customer and sell more boats.


We have the (1st) 25' Stingray in the mold now. This first one will get a Riser Box, Front Rod Lockers and Yamaha 300 Offshore.


----------



## Kyle 1974

if you found a brand new pathfinder with a 250 4 stroke for 52K, that's a lot cheaper than what I was being quoted last summer. my 25' extreme with a 250 SHO was under 50K. It was actually less than 50K out the door with taxes. 

I'm pretty good friends with one of the owners of a larger texas boat company. Talking with him, once a place is set up for liner boats, they're not really more expensive to build. There is a lot of labor time involved in finishing a rolled hull. all that glass is hand laid, versus getting the lower hull out of the mold and gluing the liner to the top. that can be percieved as a beter finished boats, but the manufacturing process is more of an assembly line, and they save a lot of time doing it that way. 


this was my boat like it came out... didn't even have the TX numbers on it yet. That white console looked a little off in the deck view.


----------



## lwright

sharp rig


----------



## goodwood

Kyle 1974 said:


> if you found a brand new pathfinder with a 250 4 stroke for 52K, that's a lot cheaper than what I was being quoted last summer. my 25' extreme with a 250 SHO was under 50K. It was actually less than 50K out the door with taxes.
> 
> I'm pretty good friends with one of the owners of a larger texas boat company. Talking with him, once a place is set up for liner boats, they're not really more expensive to build. There is a lot of labor time involved in finishing a rolled hull. all that glass is hand laid, versus getting the lower hull out of the mold and gluing the liner to the top. that can be percieved as a beter finished boats, but the manufacturing process is more of an assembly line, and they save a lot of time doing it that way.
> 
> this was my boat like it came out... didn't even have the TX numbers on it yet. That white console looked a little off in the deck view.


yeah that price was over the winter on a 2011 model.

nice majek!

I guess we could argue till we turn blue about what costs more to build.


----------



## Kyle 1974

52K for that boat is a good price.... I like the 24 pathfinder a lot. I have a friend with a 24 pathfinder and a yamaha 4 stroke on it. I think it will run mid 50's, but is a very nice boat. any of these 50K boats are nice really... just up to the individual what you like.









but mine is the best.


----------



## LBS

*????*



scb factory said:


> We have the (1st) 25' Stingray in the mold now. This first one will get a Riser Box, Front Rod Lockers and Yamaha 300 Offshore.


25' Stingray????  Please, do tell. When will the first Recon debut?


----------



## mirage98

scb factory said:


> We have the (1st) 25' Stingray in the mold now. This first one will get a Riser Box, Front Rod Lockers and Yamaha 300 Offshore.


You've been busy!

Full air tunnel hulls, 25' stingray, Recon.....

I wont even know what boat to pick when it's my turn.


----------



## ESCB Factory

LBS said:


> 25' Stingray????  Please, do tell. When will the first Recon debut?


We now building the Recon mold, it will take a couple weeks to complete. Recon's will start hitting the water in April.

The first 25' Stingray will be pulled from the mold this week. Wider Sponsons, Deeper Air Tunnels, Lifting Strakes, Stingray Vented Water Feed Tunnel. More Pics & Specs to be posted soon.

Sneek peek of the mold getting sprayed - Metallic Silver.


----------



## Number_Five

I always thought that the splatter helped kill the glare while out fishing all day. Old boat didn't have but a little grey splatter, and I couldn't take my sunglasses off without my eyeballs frying out of their socket on a bright day!


----------



## Treble J

had the winning team put together our tourney shirts. they made them kinda match my splatter orange and tan top on my tran cat and said they had never seen this before.. must be a texas thing.


----------



## SaltyCowboy

My concern is always a dry ride through a windy chop. How dry does this boat run? The nose design looks like a wet plow to me.


----------



## Croaker slinger

Does something change with state boat regs and coast guard regulations , with a vessel 25 feet or larger!


----------



## East Cape

Nice boats you got going on Eric! Cool to see some TX builders getting it done...
Wright speaks very highly of you.
Tight lines guys
P.S. Rolled or molded its all a personal choice
Kevin


----------



## rvd

I don't care for the splatter either but would take most Texas boats over a blazer bay type anyday. 

Cool looking new stuff Eric, do keep us posted.


----------



## LBS

*YEAH buddy*



scb factory said:


> We now building the Recon mold, it will take a couple weeks to complete. Recon's will start hitting the water in April.
> 
> The first 25' Stingray will be pulled from the mold this week. Wider Sponsons, Deeper Air Tunnels, Lifting Strakes, Stingray Vented Water Feed Tunnel. More Pics & Specs to be posted soon.
> 
> Sneek peek of the mold getting sprayed - Metallic Silver.


that's kick arse.


----------



## commtrd

Durtjunkee said:


> I treat my boat like I do my truck...not like I do my sports car. Rolled edges and webbing are fine with me. Bags of decoys, youngsters throwing bait, muddy wading boots...room for all and no clean-up issues.
> 
> Eric...your boats are awesome...no doubt about that. But I have less tied up in my boat and sports car combined than you're asking for a nicely rigged Stingray. The "bar" aint all you've raised.
> 
> Just my $.02


Well just about all boats prices are through the roof any more. Hidden tax called inflation. And there are some high-quality boat manufacturers in Texas; like New Water Boat Works and SCB for instance. Any boat new is expensive and the higher quality boats naturally cost even more.


----------



## KEMPOC

Kyle 1974 said:


> *My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with Kyle even though my present boat (Blackjack) is not splattered. I have owned several that were (Majeks and Kenners) and really I prefere it for exactly the reasons stated above. Fit and finnish? I have a Cobalt for that.
> 
> As for the SCB boats - they are very clean and I can apprecitate the workmanship put into them. Just not my thing for a fishing boat but that sure doesnt make it wrong.


----------



## LHandler

Number_Five said:


> I always thought that the splatter helped kill the glare while out fishing all day. Old boat didn't have but a little grey splatter, and I couldn't take my sunglasses off without my eyeballs frying out of their socket on a bright day!


x2, I always thought they put it there to break up the glare, add some depth perception to a light background, and add texture. All practical for fishing boats, function over form.


----------



## shallowgal

One thing yall might not be considering when it comes to production cost on these larger national companies versus smaller Texas Manufacturers is the glass we use. I cant speak for anyone else but I know that Shallow Sport uses about 10 different varieties of the top quality, most expensive AMERICAN MADE glass available and we hand lay each piece and roll out the resin with tiny little rollers. Its extremely labor intensive. Most of the bigger cheaper companies use cheap chopped chinese glass pre-mixed with resin that shoots out of a gun forming a layer of inconsistent depth on their hulls.

So, you're paying for a 2 day hand laid hull with cross directional stitch mat reinforcing edges and stress points, versus a 2 hour chop spray.


----------



## Kyle 1974

shallowgal said:


> One thing yall might not be considering when it comes to production cost on these larger national companies versus smaller Texas Manufacturers is the glass we use. I cant speak for anyone else but I know that Shallow Sport uses about 10 different varieties of the top quality, most expensive AMERICAN MADE glass available and we hand lay each piece and roll out the resin with tiny little rollers. Its extremely labor intensive. Most of the bigger cheaper companies use cheap chopped chinese glass pre-mixed with resin that shoots out of a gun forming a layer of inconsistent depth on their hulls.
> 
> So, you're paying for a 2 day hand laid hull with cross directional stitch mat reinforcing edges and stress points, versus a 2 hour chop spray.


This is essentially what my friend told me.... you are better at explaining it 

like I said... what does that liner hull look like underneath that pretty shell?


----------



## Stuart

Kyle 1974 said:


> like I said... what does that liner hull look like underneath that pretty shell?


What does your laminate look like under the gelcoat\splatter coat? You can't tell, so i don't get the point.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Yes you can't tell either way, but the point is the quality of the work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974

Stuart said:


> What does your laminate look like under the gelcoat\splatter coat? You can't tell, so i don't get the point.


I got to see my boat right after they pulled it from the mold. so actually I do know what it looks like. I would be willing to bet there are plenty of people here who own "texas boats" that watched their boat in the manufacturing process.

How many people do you know with pathfinders or blazer bays that get to watch their boat being built, or had any say on special features that they wanted during the build? You actually made that point earlier in the thread.

look at the photos SCB posts on a regular basis.... it's all out there for anyone to see.


----------



## Stuart

Unless a person is there to make sure all the air pockets were rolled out, all the mats were oriented the right way in the right spots, all the glass that was supposed to be in the hull actually is, then you still don't know. I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but I have seen time and time again on this board and others where people go for a tour of a shop and come away saying this is the best construction ever and then their boat is being repaired 4 years later. It happens. 

Texas boat makers no doubt give way more options than any liner boat out of Florida and are making some awesome looking boats. But, I'd still say most of them are behind the times with construction techniques. Rolling the resin and glass out is a tried and true method and hasn't changed in decades. It yields probably a 40% glass and 60% resin ratio though. Better results are possible. I'd like to see some Texas makers start infusing (not bagging) their hulls. Better glass content, less weight etc. The Texas makers that have made hulls that stand the test of time probably have done so by overbuilding everything. Nothing wrong with that other than the boat is more than likely heavier than it has to be.


----------



## artofficial

Don't you wish they still built cars the way these Texas boat builders do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart

artofficial said:


> Don't you wish they still built cars the way these Texas boat builders do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see if your sarcasm light is on or not  But to answer your question, NO, cars were junk back in the day. No power, hoods and trunks wouldn't stay up so you had to carry around a stick to prop them up, rust was a common problem too. People really thought it was something to get 100k miles out of one. I remember when I was a kid, you could look at a car on the showroom floor and they would have something catching the oil that was already dripping from the motor. LOL


----------



## ReelWork

Well said Stuart....


----------



## ReelWork

artofficial said:


> Don't you wish they still built cars the way these Texas boat builders do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily..

Do you wish outboards were still built the way they were 30 years ago?

Texas builders make a really nice boat, don't get me wrong and I do understand what you're saying however it's lost in translation. We're not talking fine craftsmanship here, we're talking products and the difference of mass production compared to limited production capabilities. If you want fine craftsmanship, it's still there but chances are the most of us won't want to pay for it. It's sort of along the lines if a person is concerned with cost, they really don't need to be looking.

Saw some beautiful hand made, custom boats in Virginia and North Carolina. They were usually sitting next to bigger boats (read Yachts) costing more than most of our homes do...


----------



## InfamousJ

Grew up on texas boats from Mowdy to Shoalwater and I am now in a Desperado (made by Forrest of Freedom Boats for Bernies). In my opinion the splatter decks serves its purpose from traction, to reducing sun glare off the deck, to making a dirty boat not look so dirty . The rolled versus lined never has crossed my mind as function and layout are the most important to me in a boat. My Desperado is rolled, has just enough of a splatter deck but with extremely well built almost water tight fiberglass lids thrown in that look like the shallow sport deck (smooth thick edges with small grip area in the middle) along with a great layout built for fishing or boating.

Where I draw the line in a boat being worth the money is the ones that copy each other or give you that same mono v-hull deep running design that you can find from 25k to 55k. 55k on a name to me is not worth it, the boat has to have something unique to get up in price. If you look at a Desperado up close, you'll find something unique about it.  Same with an SCB, etc.


----------



## InfamousJ

Kyle 1974 said:


> I realize some people like linered boats, like some people like RG boats. personally, I dont see the need for it on a bay boat. I think there's something to be said for simplicity. whatever floats your boat... I also like my speckly paint job.


dude, did they hire spiderman to paint your boat or what? :biggrin: :slimer:


----------



## Rob S

vacuum sealed hull from a Texas builder would be sweet


----------



## Kyle 1974

InfamousJ said:


> dude, did they hire spiderman to paint your boat or what? :biggrin: :slimer:


Majek is actually sponsoring a new program that takes crackheads off the streets and gives them valuable skills to start viable careers. In this case, they tell them to grab a paint brush and paint whatever's on their mind.


----------



## Stuart

Rob S said:


> vacuum sealed hull from a Texas builder would be sweet


I imagine some of them could go on a weight loss program and pick up some speed. But what do we know.


----------



## KEMPOC

Stuart said:


> I can't see if your sarcasm light is on or not  But to answer your question, NO, cars were junk back in the day. No power, hoods and trunks wouldn't stay up so you had to carry around a stick to prop them up, rust was a common problem too. People really thought it was something to get 100k miles out of one. *I remember when I was a kid, you could look at a car on the showroom floor and they would have something catching the oil that was already dripping from the motor.* LOL


Now thats a now sh-- deal!! My uncle owned a Chevy dealership when I was a kid. I remember him being really proud of having a drip pan chrome plated for his show room floor. - About 1972 -


----------



## fattyflattie

Some of the Fla boats ie: Yellowfin are another 25-50k more than the "overpriced" Tx boats. 

They are absolutely georgous, but faster? not really, low 70's. Better in rough water? I'd put an HO in the same capability. Shallower? A lot of the microskiffs are, but YF's and PF's draft about the same as the "heavy" TX boats.

The technology is cool but being overbuilt isnt exactly a problem if it gets the job done.


----------



## LBS

*Please*



Durtjunkee said:


> I treat my boat like I do my truck...not like I do my sports car. Rolled edges and webbing are fine with me. Bags of decoys, youngsters throwing bait, muddy wading boots...room for all and no clean-up issues.
> 
> Eric...your boats are awesome...no doubt about that. But I have less tied up in my boat and sports car combined than you're asking for a nicely rigged Stingray. The "bar" aint all you've raised.
> 
> Just my $.02


You also bought an average "sports" car and a used boat that tops out at 45mph. It ain't like you're pimpin a Lambo and a Donzi. :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork

Lambo and Donzi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Navi

I am not a fan of the splatter myself, regardless of the functions it serves to me it looks cheap. At the same time Im not overly fond of the blazer bays, bluewaves and others similar to their stlye. I like the finished look of the SCB and others. Thats not to say my next boat wont be RG and splattered, but its a night and day difference.

it all boils down to different strokes for different folks to me


----------



## ReelWork




----------



## patwilson

ReelWork said:


>


Lol!


----------



## commtrd

To me the argument about rolled gunwales versus "liner" type hulls is irrelevant. Every fisherman has the same basic needs in a boat. Every single fisherman has unique "wants" in a boat. The differences in boats reflect the different wants from people who search for fish using a boat. I might want to fish exclusively ultra-shallow waters in the LLM. Another will not venture out of Trinity Bay and wants a deep-vee for the smooth ride; and a thousand variations in between. So it is all about FUNCTION. A boat has to work exactly the way I want it to. So if a boat with rolled gunnels gets the job done for some, and other boats with flat decks (very much my preference) work best for others, the good thing is that the choices in boats are there. The argument about which style is better is secondary to what group of features is most beneficial to the boat purchaser? And how does one PROVE the quality in a boat that may or may not be there? Cosmetics are a minor thing (splatter webbing), but way more important is the boat layout, build integrity, design functionality, and feature customization such that the boat does exactly what the buyer intended it to do. If the boat does not end up being what the angler wanted, it is a pig that cost many thousands of dollars that doesn't work. And that really sucks.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Navi said:


> I am not a fan of the splatter myself, regardless of the functions it serves to me it looks cheap. At the same time Im not overly fond of the blazer bays, bluewaves and others similar to their stlye. I like the finished look of the SCB and others. Thats not to say my next boat wont be RG and splattered, but its a night and day difference.
> 
> it all boils down to different strokes for different folks to me


So does that mean you prefer aluminum but would settle for a rolled boat over a molded one?


----------



## shooks

InfamousJ said:


> Grew up on texas boats from Mowdy to Shoalwater and I am now in a Desperado (made by Forrest of Freedom Boats for Bernies). In my opinion the splatter decks serves its purpose from traction, to reducing sun glare off the deck, to making a dirty boat not look so dirty . The rolled versus lined never has crossed my mind as function and layout are the most important to me in a boat. My Desperado is rolled, has just enough of a splatter deck but with extremely well built almost water tight fiberglass lids thrown in that look like the shallow sport deck (smooth thick edges with small grip area in the middle) along with a great layout built for fishing or boating.
> 
> Where I draw the line in a boat being worth the money is the ones that copy each other or give you that same mono v-hull deep running design that you can find from 25k to 55k. 55k on a name to me is not worth it, the boat has to have something unique to get up in price. If you look at a Desperado up close, you'll find something unique about it.  Same with an SCB, etc.


Desperado,same as SCB, You have to be on the pipe. InfamousJ just because you did not want to wait for a SCB is your fault.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*Shallow Sport Built*

All Shallow Sport boats except the "Bahia" class are "Liner" boats.

I also know that SS offers: No webbing, Light webbing, Med. webbing, and Heavy webbing options....I prefer the light webbing because of the color match, textured feel, and how it looks when I get it a little dirty.

When I looked into buying a boat, I started with the old comparison of *Apples to Apples or Apples to Oranges?*

Why is this boat a few thousand more than those boats?

100% all composite "no-rot" Hull?

.....Great they both have that...But don't confuse me!

....But is the deck also 100% all-composite "no-rot" deck too? No?

....well maybe those boats should compare in price with the SS Bahia Class?

Consistent Name Brand Glass, Resins, and Hardware?

Or

Cheapest Bulk Buy out of Mexico and China with a nice paint job?

Six Layers of labor intensive hand-rolled and inspected glass?

Or

Inconsistent layers and air bubble pockets under the glass work? (and even under some Mass Produced Liners)

Comparing a Shallow Sport to other Texas brands?

Ask these questions before making your decision based on price alone...

-Is the boat built with 100% american made composite materials?
-Are all parts of the boat including hatches and console hand laminated with cloth fiberglass?
-Is the deck reinforced with Nida-Core Composite reinforcement using vacuum bagging technology?
-Are all reinforcements and bulkheads constructed with Blue Water Coosa composite material?
-Is the hull and deck sprayed with premium HK Research gel coat?
-Is the tunnel a High Flow Double Tunnel?
-Is all hardware 316 stainless steel?
-Is all wiring high grade marine copper tinned wire?
-Is the stringer system fiberglass and positive foam injected?
-Is the resale value comparable?
-Is the warranty comparable?
-Does the boat meet or exceed my needs?

Attached is a pic of my 15' Shallow Sport Classic with Light Webbing and a pic of a beautiful SS 24' Sport w/ No-Webbing.....see how just a little dirt can jump out at you? 
Also, be wary of the boat company who only offers heavy webbing....


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

I never imagined the size of the can of worms I was opening when I asked the original seemingly innocent question, and how the thread has slightly been derailed and on another path. Though the volleys taken by each side on this issue has been quite amusing, though again a bit off mark from my OP. Though I have gone through a lot of popcorn sitting back and watching the replys roll in...


----------



## caddis

Do any of them make a RG that has full length side locking rod racks? Seems to be something I'd like but only seen on linered boats.


----------



## Kyle 1974

caddis said:


> Do any of them make a RG that has full length side locking rod racks? Seems to be something I'd like but only seen on linered boats.


yes, like mentioned before, you can pretty much order these boats however you want them.


----------



## devil1824

Fish-n-Chips said:


> I never imagined the size of the can of worms I was opening when I asked the original seemingly innocent question, and how the thread has slightly been derailed and on another path. Though the volleys taken by each side on this issue has been quite amusing, though again a bit off mark from my OP. Though I have gone through a lot of popcorn sitting back and watching the replys roll in...


How could you not see this coming? I expected more from other manufacturers.


----------



## artofficial

devil1824 said:


> How could you not see this coming? I expected more from other manufacturers.


And less from one manufacturer


----------



## ReelWork

Fish-n-Chips said:


> I never imagined the size of the can of worms I was opening when I asked the original seemingly innocent question, and how the thread has slightly been derailed and on another path. Though the volleys taken by each side on this issue has been quite amusing, though again a bit off mark from my OP. Though I have gone through a lot of popcorn sitting back and watching the replys roll in...


No lie! :cheers:


----------



## Bob Haley

I have an 06 24' PF and absolutely love it. It's a big bay boat, heavy and you feel the construction under your feet. Try to go skinny in it, its a pain to push off a bar.
For that reason, rebuilt an old SS Classic and actually paid extra and got a two-toned splatter job. All you guys crack me up!
PS:Eric, I may have two boats to trade in for that new ride of yours???


----------



## InfamousJ

shooks said:


> Desperado,same as SCB, You have to be on the pipe. InfamousJ just because you did not want to wait for a SCB is your fault.


I said same with, not same as.. doofus. 



> If you look at a Desperado up close, you'll find something unique about it.  Same *with *an SCB, etc.


Is an SCB unique? Yes.. Is a Desperado unique? Yuuup.

Comprehension is a good skill to have.


----------



## Durtjunkee

InfamousJ said:


> I said same with, not same as.. doofus.
> 
> Is an SCB unique? Yes.. Is a Desperado unique? Yuuup.
> 
> Comprehension is a good skill to have.


LOL...Nice !:cheers:


----------



## Navi

ATX 4x4 said:


> So does that mean you prefer aluminum but would settle for a rolled boat over a molded one?


I'd take an aluminum boat over the blue wave, blazer bay etc. I have an RG now, I'd like to have an scb. Next question


----------



## fatboy0495

*you guys crack me up*

This goes on and on and on, and never stops. You guys should fish from my boat. I have a "HOME MADE" $3,000. 17' V Tunnel Shoalwater with a 78' 70 hp and love to fish any time or place I want to. I do not think you can get most of those $ 55k boats in where my boat will go. But I guess you sure LOOK GOOD doing it. I can buy a bunch of lures and gas for the balance between my boat cost and those others. Oh I almost forgot the :brew:


----------



## InfamousJ

fatboy0495 said:


> ...17' V Tunnel Shoalwater with a 78' 70 hp....
> 
> I do not think you can get most of those $ 55k boats in where my boat will go.


You don't know if they can or not because everyone has caught their fish and left by the time you get to the fishing spot.


----------



## Navi

fatboy0495 said:


> This goes on and on and on, and never stops. You guys should fish from my boat. I have a "HOME MADE" $3,000. 17' V Tunnel Shoalwater with a 78' 70 hp and love to fish any time or place I want to. I do not think you can get most of those $ 55k boats in where my boat will go. But I guess you sure LOOK GOOD doing it. I can buy a bunch of lures and gas for the balance between my boat cost and those others. Oh I almost forgot the :brew:


.


----------



## [email protected]

Pretty much if a thread goes over 2 pages this is what happens.


----------



## shooks

Bottoms for go
Tops for show


----------



## TroutAle87

i have a jon boat with a 8hp motor...it can get back into anything.


----------



## theyallbreak

Get there slow, get there fast, in a fancy boat, in a plain boat. Just get there and SHUT UP AND FISH!:doowapsta


----------



## Totally Tuna

*I asked the guys at Haynie the same thing.*



Fish-n-Chips said:


> I never imagined the size of the can of worms I was opening when I asked the original seemingly innocent question, and how the thread has slightly been derailed and on another path. Though the volleys taken by each side on this issue has been quite amusing, though again a bit off mark from my OP. Though I have gone through a lot of popcorn sitting back and watching the replys roll in...


I was amazed that they didn't equate the unfinished appearance of the deck with the perceived lack of quality. I believe they build a quality boat, but I like the look of a more finished product. Whatever boat I end up with I'll put a Safe Floor in it so it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'm going to install granite countertops in my majek. and a water softner in the livewell so the bait doesn't get a nasty residue on it. I'm sick and tired of my poorly finished boat and need an upgrade now.


----------



## devil1824

fatboy0495 said:


> This goes on and on and on, and never stops. You guys should fish from my boat. I have a "HOME MADE" $3,000. 17' V Tunnel Shoalwater with a 78' 70 hp and love to fish any time or place I want to. I do not think you can get most of those $ 55k boats in where my boat will go. But I guess you sure LOOK GOOD doing it. I can buy a bunch of lures and gas for the balance between my boat cost and those others. Oh I almost forgot the :brew:


Cool story bro


----------



## Texcam

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm going to install granite countertops in my majek. and a water softner in the livewell so the bait doesn't get a nasty residue on it. I'm sick and tired of my poorly finished boat and need an upgrade now.


LOL

You forgot to mention the stainless fridge.


----------



## boltmaster

kyle 1974 said:


> i'm going to install granite countertops in my majek. And a water softner in the livewell so the bait doesn't get a nasty residue on it. I'm sick and tired of my poorly finished boat and need an upgrade now.


LOL.....dont forget the recliner and bigscreen tv.:rotfl:


----------



## Durtjunkee

A stripper pole!!!
I knew my mosca was missing something!!!


----------



## Po Boy

I owned a liner boat and loved that boat until I moved to Port Aransas and started fishing the flats. The boat was too heavy and was a big problem for me to get off sand bars when I got hung up. My old a## is just too old to be getting out and pushing it off only to blow right back on before i could get the motor started. I bought a new boat that would drift right across that sand bar. The new boat is a Texas built boat with the rolled gunnels. Did I pay too much for it? Yes! Does the boat serve my needs? Yes! Am I happy with it? Yes! I was happy with the old liner boat until my need changed and yes, I paid too much for it too, but what do we buy today that we don't pay too much for? You can't take it with you so buy what you need to enjoy what life you have left.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Durtjunkee said:


> A stripper pole!!!
> I knew my mosca was missing something!!!


what do you think a power pole does double duty as?

also... some people call it a leaning post...I call it a whore saddle. FULLY UPGRADED!!!!

LMAO


----------



## Kyle 1974

Texcam said:


> LOL
> 
> You forgot to mention the stainless fridge.





boltmaster said:


> LOL.....dont forget the recliner and bigscreen tv.:rotfl:


sounds like I'll have to upgrade my on board charger! I bet I can picked up a slightly used unit from NASA....


----------



## Number_Five

I have cable in my boat....not satellite either....real cable!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Kyle 1974 said:


> what do you think a power pole does double duty as?
> 
> also... some people call it a leaning post...I call it a whore saddle. FULLY UPGRADED!!!!
> 
> LMAO


all i gotta do now is put one of the old man bass boat seat mounts on the bow of my boat....


----------



## El Primero

HO, HO, HO's.....Santa doesn't have chit on that sled!
Props on whore saddle, may have to borrow that term sometime.


----------



## blammo

*Flats cats*

Have you seen any Flats Cats? I work at a dealership here in corpus, we are the only dealer Flats Cats has. If you would like to see one or take a ride, shoot me an e mail and we can set something up.

Thanks,

David A. Brisco


----------



## Tailshot

*** dude? Where did this come from?


----------



## chuck115

*new dealer*

apparently these guys are associated with the old B&S seedoo dealer in flour bluff i guess some of the employees don't have much to do and have been pulling up old post's...i did noctice they bought some sponsorship on the site but maybe they are bored since they aren't selling anything! they were bought out by a local doctor here in corpus but he probably should of cleaned house when he bought the place from what i've heard..


----------



## pipeliner345

Kyle 1974 said:


> My boat is splatter painted, I think it looks OK. Plus... it's a friggen fishing boat. Do you want to masturbate to it, or catch fish in it, spill fish blood in it, drop lead weights on it and bang it into docks?


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

skeeter......another TX boat.


----------

